# Tips On How to make your Booth stand out at Festivals and Concerts/Effective Showcase



## forfeitclothing (Apr 25, 2007)

I Could not find a thread about this after searching, and I think it is a pretty good topic, so I figured I would start one since summer is coming up, and summer means festivals, and concerts.

I am going to be at warped tour 5 dates, And This is what i am up against
Over 100 bands That will all be selling merch

Bands have their own tent
Labels have their own tents
Other clothing lines have tents
Just about everyone has a tent at the warped tour!

What Suggestions do you all have about How to draw a crowd to my tent? Note: I cannot display entertainment of any sort. I can only make My tent intriguing(sp?) enough to catch peoples attention from a distance, and once they get to my tent, any Ideas on how to keep it, get a sale? I have been thinking about it, and figure you guys know better then anybody else. I need something that will attract all of the kids to give my tent a second glance becuase it stands out...

So.. Any tips on what Does work good, and what Does not work good?

And .. Any tips on cool ways to Showcase your shirts.. (Hangers from top, Staple them to something?) What ways did you find most convienent, effective, etc etc.. 


Thanks


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

How much space do you have? Bigger the better.
Know any sexy women that can help you out? Or hire some, $75 a day + $2 bonus for every shirt they sale. Sex Sells!
Have something you can give out for free, just don't make it easy.

Display: Gridwall display like these (link for show).

M


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

forfeitclothing said:


> I Could not find a thread about this after searching, and I think it is a pretty good topic, so I figured I would start one since summer is coming up, and summer means festivals, and concerts.
> 
> I am going to be at warped tour 5 dates, And This is what i am up against
> Over 100 bands That will all be selling merch
> ...


Also read this
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t14028.html


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Now I havent been to one of these events so I really dont know what you are up against. But the first thought that came to my mind....since you need to attract ppl in large crowds to your plain white tent........is to get some paint out and do it up to look like a medieval tent. Striped colours in jewel tones, with gold piping(paint) with matching flags flying from the top. Should be fairly inexpensive to do, just will take time. 

I dont know about anyone else, but Id certainly want to go see whats in the colourful tent with flags flapping in the wind!! 

If you dont already have a tent, get the kind that peaks high in the middle rather than the plain flat topped type. That way your flags will fly over top of all the other guys.

So that gets them there.....then you have to keep them there to drop a few $$........follow the other suggestions for that one lol


----------



## forfeitclothing (Apr 25, 2007)

I have a 10x10 space. 

Yeah i have been thinking of some crazy schemes and stuff for the tent, and yes.. I have a girl that May be able to come with me, but let's face the facts.. Would you let your 17 year old daughter go with a 17 year old boy (me) to sleep in a van for 7 days while touring with warped? ha.. ha.. ha..

but that would help becuase she's super hot.


----------



## susejevol1 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have 3 daughters of my own. That answer would be hell 
no and I hope you can run faster then I can load a gun!!!!!!!!!


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

When we set up in the mall years ago we wanted a way to attract people since there were so many people selling t-shirts. I remember a display i saw in a catalog and i showed it to my husband. He has a co-worker that does woodworking as a hobby but is 2. I think it costs us about $125 for each (it's been so long ago) but i know we didn't pay much. The only problem is they are so darn heaving i would love to have them re-done in plastic. I would also have them put wheels on it so that it could just be rolled in and out for "indoor events".

Anyway you can see the the cabinet in this image. It's an animation so it's about the 4th image that display in the animation.










The booth we used had a v shape space on each side so we just slide the cabinet in one of the sides on each side so that it could be seen at a distance on each side of our booth.

*HANGING SHIRTS:* I know a cabinet like the one we had made may not be possible so i just wanted to say I think it is ok to have shirts hanging behind you BUT... Also have at least 1 of each design on a table in front of you so that potential customers can touch, feel, hold up the shirt to see the size, etc. If you just display them handing behind you then you don't engage the potential customer. I think if they can touch the product they are more enticed to buy. (just my 2 cents)

Signed,
Printchic


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Get a couple of girls to stand out in front of the booth. Have them doing something like calling people (boys) over to your tent.

Try to stand out from the other tents.

Have something interesting happening at or near your tent. Anything to get people to form a crowd in the area where you have merch to sell.

Offer something for free. A simple cheap thing....But its free, if they buy something.

Did I say a girl selling for you....... yep!


----------



## GRFXARMY (Apr 23, 2007)

Get a banner made that will cover up the top or sides of your tent with your logo or designs on it.


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

You need to make your tent stand out. In a world of white & blue (primarily) EZ-UPs, you might want to try and cover/paint/decorate it with something that stands out -- colored stripes, shimmery material, whatever.

Once you have their attention, you have to show them what you have. I found David's approach to be pretty effective, not to mention CHEAP!

Using 1x2's or 1x4's you can cover three sides of the tent with 3-4 rows of shirts. People can touch them without being able to pilfer them. You may be able to create a frame for single shirts as endcaps for the front of your tent as well.

By all means, have pretty girls at your booth. Eye candy really does get men to spend $$.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

have some hot chicks wearing your shirts and skimpy clothing 

Worked for Bella or AA at an old ISS show years back  It was tough keeping my employees from hanging around their booth the whole show


----------



## gpashirts (Apr 8, 2007)

I have some suggestions I attend snake conventions(I breed snakes) and one of the most popular booths afew years ago was one that was giving away a pair of (not cheap ones)snakes. You had to put your name in a drawing and didn't have to be present to win. let me tell you walking around I heard everyone kept talking about it. The drawing concept can also help you build a mailing list to get future orders.


I also read candle/soap forums and they mention doing basket give aways are always very popular. they do a big basket and then a number of smaller prizes so people feel like they have a better chance. I also have read where people went ahead and sent something small to every person who entered, but with your crowds I doubt that would work.

can you play music at your booth? you may try something out of the box and play opera music or something so not matching the theme that you stand out. 

maybe some sorta of food sample give away??!?! just thinking off the top of my head 

you need to get buzz going.

Is it primarily guys you are targeting? 

Misty


----------



## forfeitclothing (Apr 25, 2007)

Nope, girls and guys. We are going to try and target girls and guys so we display our hot pink shirts so girls will come. We are not allowed to Play music @ our booth becuase of the bands playing around us at all times.


----------



## gpashirts (Apr 8, 2007)

well I wouldn't get hot girls to stand around your booth then 
unless you are going to throw in some hot guys too that is 

maybe you could do a girl give away and a boy one too if you thought that was a good idea.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Other than a completely compitent display you should have.

1. Signage that draws attention.
2. creative lighting. Spots, black lights maybe even a strobe behing you booth.
3. how about a fog machine or bubble machine.
4. custom tour lanyards done with your vinyl cutter. Things like (I'm with the band, band groupie, etc...get creative)
5. Go buy a Fender guitar and have it signed by the touring acts as you go from event to event. Have that guitar on display and have a drawing for it at every show and awarded at the end of your tour.
6 Customize some Vans sneakers and capitolize on the brands endorsment of the tour...try and get them autographed by the touring acts.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

mrgeezteez said:


> SEX,SEX,SEX and more SEX it sells......


Why is Hooters such a good business?? 
Sex will get'em over to the booth but you have to have something they want when they get there. (good products!)


----------



## lifestar (Mar 18, 2007)

MBrhythm said:


> Why is Hooters such a good business??
> Sex will get'em over to the booth but you have to have something they want when they get there. (good products!)


Just an FYI- You can hire Hooter's gals to work at your booth through your local Hooter's restaurant. Call your local Hooter's restaurant and ask for the Promo manager.


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

lifestar said:


> Just an FYI- You can hire Hooter's gals to work at your booth through your local Hooter's restaurant. Call your local Hooter's restaurant and ask for the Promo manager.


Thats good to know I will be calling them next time.... if the price is right.


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Maybe have a misting device. I have to a lot of outdoor shows if it's hot coolness will draw a crowd. MIKE


----------



## MBrhythm (Mar 1, 2007)

Anything free also helps!! Free ice cold bee.. r um .... water always brought me to the tent.


----------



## kingtee (May 6, 2007)

Last summer I had a small booth at a couple of outdoor events, I hired a couple of strippers from one of the many drinking establishments I frequent from time to time.The ladies were wearing my designs and bikini bottoms only! My gimmick was if you bought two shirts youd get a photo taken for free with the ladies! Needless to say I did very well for that event! God bless strippers and free enterprise!!!


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ That's the best idea I've heard in a while!


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey Derek - Once someone comes over to see your stuff don't say something stupid like, "Can I help you?"

Assume the Sale. When someone walks over say something like this, "Hey, I like that shirt you got on - have you seen this one?" 

Then show them, or point to one of your shirts. Then start talking and asking them questions (about shirts or about the music or whatever), with the goal in mind that you are going to ask them to buy your shirt.

It's called 'conversational selling.' Just keep the conversation short and to the point. End it something like like, "This shirt is only $, that's not a bad deal at all, as a matter of fact, if you want this one and maybe that one, I can do it for $."

At that point they will either buy or walk on, and as we all know, not everyone will buy. Of course, if someone just walks up and wants to buy right off - no need for a lot of talk.

Anyway, this isn't exactly what you asked in your question but I hope it helps. Put it in your own words --- and I wouldn't let my 17 year old daughter stay in your van for 2 weeks either. LOL --- Good Luck!


----------

